# Unterschied drehzahlgeregelte und drehmoment geregelte Antriebe



## DarkLykan (20 November 2008)

Halo Leute
ich habe mal ne Anfangerfrage
und zwar wo ist der Unterschied zwischen drehzahl und
drehmomentgeregelten Antrieben?

mfg DarkLykan


----------



## marlob (20 November 2008)

So mal auf die Schnelle erklärt.
Also wenn der Antrieb in Drehmomentregelung läuft, wird die Drehzahl von der Last bestimmt. Also das Drehmoment bleibt gleich aber die Drehzahl kann sich ändern.
Beim Betrieb Drehzahlregelung wird das Drehmoment von der Last bestimmt. Also die Drehzahl bleibt gleich aber das Drehmoment kann sich ändern.
Es sei denn die Last wird allzu schwer ;-)


----------



## DarkLykan (25 November 2008)

Habe ganz vergessen mich bei dir zu bedanken marlob. 
Also recht herzlichen Dank.
Hast mir sehr geholfen.


----------

